# Muscle mass back legs



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

So I'm looking to try some new exercises to strengthen Allison's back leg muscles. Just a quick look into her medical issues: she has nerve sensitivity from her tail up to her neck, arthritis, and hip displacing, she also has cancer. She does not cry out in any pain. Believe it or not, the only thing that seems to be affecting her is, loosing or loss of muscle in her hind legs. She can not go on long walks anymore, it's just to much for her, been there tried that. So she has almost no muscle in back, but her front end is heavy muscle. How is this. Any suggestions on exercises?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Walking uphill and walking in chest high water are the best I know. How is her attitude?


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh she is very upbeat! Very happy girl! I feel sad for her. She is an old girl, and any type of surgery for her problems is not an option unfortunately.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Ugh, I was not done posting. She does not play much, she only wobbles about 5 feet to chase a toy. But she is in great spirits, happy girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I was also going to suggest walking through water.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Is she getting medications for pain, etc?

As long as she doesn't get inhalation pneumonia, I'd suggest some type of hydrotherapy like swimming.


----------



## Jmgntl (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes. She is on meds. Has been for a few years now. I will start her on swimming once it warms up a bit here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

